# to dress or not to dress



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i was wondering if you all are like me and thrive on clothes for dogs lol.....

at work when i give a dog a bath i put a bandanna on his neck and one of my co-workers cringes she hates clothes on dogs! and she has 2 chi's!


----------



## FutureVet (Feb 26, 2005)

I do not have my chi yet, but I have every intention of dressing my chihuahua in clothes! Who can resist?! It's just too cute!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*to dress*

to dress.....to dress.....to dress.....!!
wait till i get my stuff :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Both my dogs prefer not to be dressed and I am not stuck on it but they will be sporting something if its chilly. I love a bandanna around the neck. Kemo is cool with that not sure about Bindi............


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Only if it's cold out.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I started dressing Lily just to keep her warm (New England winters) but now, I must admit, I do it because it's so much fun and she looks so stinkin' cute. My co-workers think I'm nuts too but who cares? Lily doesn't seem to mind being dressed, it keeps her warm and I have a ball both buying and knitting things for her. I wouldn't dream of dressing my parents' golden retriever but dressing Lily is one of the perks of owning a small dog. I say let's just relax and enjoy it (knowing that our co-workers have no idea how much fun they're missing out on). :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i dressed my pit bull and my german short hair pointer


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

Definitely dress!
My dogs LOVE to wear clothes. 
When I pull out a sweater or shirt, both of them get happy and excited.
After I dress them, they walk around like they are hot stuff!


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

definately to dress! ive bought an adorable tigger t shirt for my baby! and thats the start of the collection!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My little guy gets all upset when I put his jumper on , he won't walk straight LOL he kinda walks sideways ..


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

I put a jumper or coat on mine when it's cold, but most of them aren't really impressed & won't walk


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My two guys hate clothes!! Teddy gets to hot cuz of his long coat. The problem with Chloe is finding stuff small enough to fit her??? She just mostly wears her little harnesses that I make for her  She loves those! And they seem to keep her warm.  

sandra


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I haven't got many clothes for Molly yet but the ones that we have she seems to actually like! I'm gonna buy tons of cool stuff for Molly in the summer, 'cause she's a cool chick :wink: ! I have to say DRESS!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chi's in bikini's i can see it now. sports illustrated will be knnocking on our doors.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

luvmypuppet- they actually do have dog swimsuits! Check it out!  

http://ziggysboutique.homestead.com/beachfun.html


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I dress Gadget.  Mostly in his bandana he loves it... he will take it off when he is tired of wearing it. In the mornings when I pick it up and ask him if he wants to wear it he will sit on my lap and let me put it on him. 
 
I also have made him harnesses, and a couple vests. he seems like he like to wear them only if he is going out side. he gets too hot in the warm house.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

MissMolly said:


> luvmypuppet- they actually do have dog swimsuits! Check it out!
> 
> http://ziggysboutique.homestead.com/beachfun.html


i think i love you!!!!!!! buuut i may not after my family picks on me for getting one!

thanks


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I love to see dogs dressed, especially chis.  My 3 don't like clothes. :? I do think Annabelle appreciates her sweater when it is cold though.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love to see everyone elses dressed, but mine hate it! Echo if I put a sweater on her wont move, she lays down and wont move a inch! Scooby get really mad and starts chewing at it! :shock:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I have never put clothes on Auggie because it is so warm where I live. I also don't think he likes it because even wearing a bandanna at Halloween , he wasn't very happy. I sure think they look cute dressed up though. I would do it for warmth if needed.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

and pajama's! i seen pajama's today! oh man i can't wait to have her home!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey only wears sweaters when it's really cold in the apartment or when she has to go outside and it's cold. if she's not in the mood to wear one she will just stand there, frozen. :lol: but it's for her own good! 

we don't dress her up just for the fun of it. i dont think she'd allow it anyway.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Charlie used to hate putting on his sweater, but now he realizes it means he gets to go outside so he gets excited when I take it out. It's too cold here in the winter for him to go outside without it. He's doing better with the sweater but I don't think he would like me to dress him up if he was staying indoors. 

-Jessi


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Keeley doesn't really like clothes, but she'll wear her sweater when it's cold.

And to be honest, I do like to see her in sweaters and t-shirts, but I don't like when it's too overdone.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree with some poeple. I dress mine only when it's cold.
They don't really like having clothes on but they seem to be ok when I send them out in their sweaters and it's cold out.


----------



## pouting_princess (Jan 15, 2005)

my chi loves her clothes! she used to hate her sweater but now she gets so excited when she sees me grab it to put it on her. she must know it keeps her warm. plus she just looks so cute!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I love the little clothes  But I don't dress her too often. When it's cold out I put her in her little coat or her sweater (or both lol) but other than that nothing really. The tank I bought for her will probably only be worn a couple times...probably just when we go for walks lol She doesn't mind clothes though.


----------

